# Portsmouth Bilbao 13 November and return 30 November



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi

we are on the sailing on Sunday evening, 2 nights, with our three jack russels, in a dog cabin, 9058 out 9058 back

We will be in the Landrover Discovery this time

Any one on board please say hello


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Good trip, both ways. Bit choppy on way back, dogs loved it.

New route taking the ship between Ushant and Cap Finistere with all the reefs, shoals and islands. Knocks 70 nautical miles of the old route, they go slower so it saves fuel. I thought we were a bit close to some of the lighthouese and markers on Thursday at breakfast, but spectacular views


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Oh,hope you enjoyed!! We managed to get dog friendly cabin both ways recently too.....we have 3 yorkies!! So much nicer to have them with you.....the one yorkie goes into "cruising mode" after a while....totally relaxes, flat on her back....she seems to "smile" :lol: 
She didn't do that in the kennels the previous year!! :roll: 
Hope that you had a nice trip!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cancel*

I think we are cancelling our trip out in December. But will (so far) will be coming back on Santander - Portsmouth (Cap Finistere) in January.

TM


----------

